# carolineR's 3000th (pile poil !)



## KaRiNe_Fr

Déjà 3000, Caroline ? 
Tiens, une petite anim' pour fêter l'événement ! (ou l'év*è*nement si vous préférez !  )
C'est toujours très instructif pour moi de lire tes posts et aussi très agréable de te "parler". 

Amicalement,


----------



## zaby

Félicitations Caroline !

Je vois que tu as organisé une fête 
Youpi ! Sabrons le champagne !


----------



## Nunty

Thank you, Caroline 
for 3000+ friendly, useful and interesting posts!

A little token of my admiration

View attachment 3798

​


----------



## Hakro

Félicitations, Caroline!

Keep your ocean warm and some day I'll sail there!


----------



## carolineR

Merci à tous ! Thanks to all of you !
A Karine, dont on s’demande c’quelle fait
A son boulot
Vu qu’elle est toujours prête
A tailler une p’tite bavette
Vite fait 
To dear Sister Claire, our second-to-none Nun
the most lovely nun I’ve ever met :
but have I met that many ? 
A Zabi, 
Loquace, efficace, sagace et pugnace
Dans chacun de ses posti  
And to Hakro
To whom I’ll adress in English as I would be very much distressed
To have to say something in Finnish (Nokia is the best I  can do )
May you keep sailing forever


----------



## mickaël

Arf, déjà 3 000 ici aussi ! Vous êtes des rapides !
En tout cas félicitations pour tes mails toujours d'une grande qualité, et souvent avec une pointe d'humour.


----------



## Thomas1

Karoline, merci beaucoup pour vos posts utiles et votre aide sur des fourms de français. Nous attendons plus.


----------



## carolineR

Merci les mecs 
Mickael toujours fidèle au poste, merci à toi 
Et Thomas : de quoi ? « nous attendons plus ? » j’ai 3000 contributions en 7 mois ! Explique-moi comment faire mieux ?


----------



## geve

Je suis très en retard, mais j'étais perdue dans le brouillard... Je tiens quand même à t'adresser mes belated féloches, chère Caroline !


----------



## anangelaway

Mais non, mais non, mais j'étais où???  Caro, bravo !!!  Enfin, surtout merci pour ton aide si chalheureuse, c'est un plaisir ! Félicitations pour tes 3000, 3100, 3200, 3300, 3400, 3558, mais arrête, je peux plus suivre !  
Miss Queen of RAP, je vous salue !


----------



## carolineR

Pardon les filles  mais j'étais débordée 
Merci à Geve , notre lumière dans ce monde  obscur
et à Angel, jouez hautbois, résonnez musettes


----------

